
Is Julia the next big programming language? MIT thinks so, as version 1.0 lands - nalimilan
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/is-julia-the-next-big-programming-language-mit-thinks-so-as-version-1-0-lands/
======
setr
the actual statement

[http://news.mit.edu/2018/mit-developed-julia-programming-
lan...](http://news.mit.edu/2018/mit-developed-julia-programming-language-
debuts-juliacon-0827)

main quotes:

>Julia is the only high-level dynamic programming language in the "petaflop
club"

>“The release of Julia 1.0 signals that Julia is now ready to change the
technical world by combining the high-level productivity and ease of use of
Python and R with the lightning-fast speed of C++,” Edelman says.

------
usgroup
Anyone actually switched from R to Julia? As in a deep R user that’s done it
for a while. Really want to hear your thoughts if you did.

~~~
usgroup
Also, anyone planning on writing a pl/Julia for Postgres? Please do ...

------
tempodox
The use case for Julia (scripting language for number crunchers) is a tiny
fraction of what PLs are used for. MIT must have lost one eye and have a
cataract on the remaining one if they see Julia as “the next big“ PL.

~~~
eigenspace
The beauty of Julia is that it started as a number-crunching PL with a focus
on having enough flexibility to deal with any sort of number crunching you
might want to do. Ie. The language is built to support complex numbers,
quaternions, national numbers, dual-numbers, etc. just as well as it supports
good ol' `Float64`s.

It turns out that making a language that did this satisfactorily requires that
you build a language that supports amazing flexibility and expressiveness
everywhere in the language which ended up making it a fantastic general
purpose programming language.

The beauty is that Julia's AST is a language object that you can manipulate at
runtime or compile time and make whatever modifications you like. This makes
Julia code itself a wonderful intermediate representation for whatever domain
specific language you'd care to build and the domain of that language need not
be numeric.

